

Ask HN: Awesome talks/video available online? - jacobscott

I know that the TED talks are up free, I'm familiar with MIT's OpenCourseWare, the free educational material up on iTunes, and that Google puts some tech talks online. Unfortunately, it looks like you have to be a member to see Long Now Foundation video. But I figure I must be missing something. Any suggestions?
======
sidsavara
Love TED. Another great one was the New Yorker conference:
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/2008/conference/conference20...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/2008/conference/conference2008)

Also, if you want you can see all the ones I've bookmarked on my delicious
account:

<http://delicious.com/sidsavara/video>

Some may be off topic, but in general I think it's as good a place to find
videos as anything else. I tend to bookmark 1-3 a week, if it is tagged
+someday or +todo then all bets are off on quality, as it means I saw it
referenced somewhere or tweeted and bookmarked it for future reference.

------
kalvin
Stanford has a weekly speaker seminar class called Entrepreneurial Thought
Leaders that has a free podcast. (You can't see the video unless you log in as
a student, but hopefully that will change in the near future.)

Not all of them are great, but there's enough that you're bound to find a
topic/speaker that you're interested in:

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/podcasts.html>

(Past speakers you might be interested in: Marissa Mayer, Reid Hoffman,
Mitchell Baker, Mitch Kapor, Ron Conway, Sue Decker, Larry Brilliant, Vinod
Khosla, William McDonough, Mark Zuckerberg, et. al)

(Also, I highly recommend David Rothkopf's talk if you're interested in
policy/current affairs/the world.)

edit: I guess I should add that I help out with the class, but I'd have posted
this either way :)

~~~
ciscoriordan
Also <http://see.stanford.edu> which is open to everyone, if you're looking
for actual class lectures.

------
michael_dorfman
The SICP videos are awesome.

[http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

------
ntoshev
<http://videolectures.net/>

Supposedly on every topic, but the machine learning selection is especially
good.

------
tlrobinson
It seems like there's a Google Tech Talk for just about everything.

YUI Theater also has some good web stuff, not just YUI related:
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

------
lacker
Here's some specific suggestions. I was most recently fascinated by this video
on head tracking "virtual reality".

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw>

Another cool thing if you're into DIY robots (not really educational, but I
found it inspiring) is the Yellow Drum Machine.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RyodnisVvU>

Not sure why I got on the robot tangent but here's another good one, a
4-legged robot that's pretty good at navigating hills and obstacles.
Especially the recovery from a fall sequence around 1:25.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww>

And here is hacking the Wii Fit controller and a Roomba to do a sort of
vacuum-by-surfing... thing?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLbprdjTX0w&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLbprdjTX0w&feature=related)

------
chrisbroadfoot
There are some nice ones on InfoQ. I just watched this one today:

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/gosling-jvm-lang-
summit-k...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/gosling-jvm-lang-summit-
keynote)

Gosling talking about how the JVM came about. Great stuff.

------
narag
I would very much appreciate talks with written transcription. They're very
valuable for us struggling with spoken English.

~~~
vrs
I was looking at the Stanford videos (specifically the David Rothkopf)
mentioned above ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=344141> ). I just
noticed that the online video has a subtitle option

Edit: and have transcripts too.

------
riklomas
The last Future of Web Apps conference in London now has most of the talks
available online:

<http://events.carsonified.com/fowa/2008/london/content>

------
alex_c
Also see:

<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=181164>

------
Alex3917
It's becoming pretty standard practice now for authors to put their book talks
online. There are a few websites that host them, including CSPAN's book talk.
When authors come to talk at Google their talks usually get posted on Google
video as well. There are lists of the best free documentaries floating around
too.

------
ricree
I may be a bit biased here, but University of Illinois's ACM chapter puts on a
fairly good conference every year, and posts the videos online.

<http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/conference/2008/>

------
sjs382
Not exclusively tech-related, but this is one of my favorites:
[http://www.tvo.org/TVOsites/WebObjects/TvoMicrosite.woa?bigi...](http://www.tvo.org/TVOsites/WebObjects/TvoMicrosite.woa?bigideas)

------
Glimjaur
I enjoy listening to the audio podcasts from SXSW and FOWA, they are both
available in the iTunes store.

------
djm
Have a look at <http://videolectures.net/>

------
rami
<http://sciencehack.com/>

------
adldesigner
Very nice links, guys! Thanks!

------
tocomment
What are the best ones on TED?

